# Does anyone know about Torted Tricolors?



## Walter (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello!

I would like to know if anyone has heard of or knows about tort-tri's (preferably in holland lop) and their genetics? Or maybe if that is an informal name for a different color (like chocolate tri maybe?)

Tort,black, and white? Fawn, chocolate, and white? Chocolate, black, and white? Any ideas or experience?

Thank you!

()()
(. .)
'oo'


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't completely understand what information you're looking for, but I can explain the torted tri for you.

In order to get a correctly colored tri, the rabbit needs to have both the agouti gene and the tri gene. This is because correct tri color is an agouti color. Agouti also causes colors like chestnut, opal, orange and cream. Ring color in the coat and white "lacing" around the eyes, nose and ears are characteristics of the agouti gene.

A torted tri is a rabbit that has the tri gene but NOT the agouti gene.

On another note, every single rabbit color out there is either black or brown based. So that's how you see a difference in the various tri colors. A normal tri has the black gene, so is black-based. A chocolate tri has the brown gene, so is chocolate based.


----------

